# Air Flow



## rbp45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Which air flow is more efficient cooling and power saving ?

Maximum inlet air to case eg. 3 inlet fan & 2 exhaust fan
or
Maximum out-let air from case eg. 3 exhaust fan with single inlet fan.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There won't be that much difference in "power saving" as there is only a one less one.

The only way to know for sure in each application is to test and find out.

With that said, I prefer to exhaust more air than intake. And it's quieter, as with more intake fans, there is a pressure buildup inside the case and the fans are always under load.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120MM in front blowing in and one 120MM in back blowing out is commonly more than sufficient.


----------

